
Show HN: Common useful JavaScript snippets for go-ethereum - niksmac
https://github.com/niksmac/ethereum-scripts
======
niksmac
This is a collection of common useful scripts that are handy when you do any
kind of developemt on the Ethereum Virtual Machine aka EVM.

